# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в KDE KPDF

## ALEX(XX)

*17 апреля, 2009*

*Программа:* KDE 3.x 

*Опасность: Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Нет* 

*Описание:* 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести DoS атаку и скомпрометировать целевую систему. 
Подробное описание уязвимостей:
www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/378023.php 

*URL производителя:* kde.org 

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> *Программа:* KDE 3.x 
> *Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время


Установить KDE4.2.1...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Установить KDE4.2.1...


И выгрести тонну глюков? Как-то не сдружился я местами с 4-ми кедами..  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Как-то не сдружился я местами с 4-ми кедами..


я тоже поначалу не сдружился, а потом ничего, привык. Кроме того весия 4.1 была действительно очень глючная, а последняя уже получше будет...  :Smiley:

----------

